# Récepteur bluetooth pour Focal XS, Est-ce la meilleure solution ?



## - B'n - (13 Février 2021)

Bonjour tout le monde !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je possède un ensemble 2.1 Focal XS, et je souhaiterais utiliser le dock pour y placer un récepteur bluetooth APTX. Cela me permettrais d'écouter plus facilement la musique depuis mon ordinateur ou mon smartphone.

Le seul modèle que j'ai trouvé est celui-ci :
https://www.macway.com/recepteur-bluetooth-...eur-dock-apple/

Je ne suis pas expert en bluetooth donc j'ai 3 questions :

Est-ce que je vais y perdre en qualité sonore ?
Y a-t-il un risque de sécurité pour les appareils connectés, sachant que le code de connexion est ''0000'' et qu'il n'est pas modifiable ?
Est-ce c'est pratique à l'utilisation ?

Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## ericse (14 Février 2021)

Bonjour,
J'utiliserais plutôt l'entrée jack analogique, le bluetooth tu vas y perdre (moins si tu as un tel Android compatible AptX).
Normalement un appareil appareillé ne peut pas en accepter un autre, mais il vaut mieux l'arrêter ou le retirer quand tu ne t'en sert pas, sinon un voisin farceur peut sévir


----------



## - B'n - (17 Février 2021)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Pour le téléphone, c'est un Huawei P10. Il _semble_ compatible (les différents sites ne sont pas d'accord).
C'est quelle norme qu'il faut regarder ? aptX ? aptX LL ? aptX HD ?
https://bluetoothcheck.com/d/huawei-p10

Pour le voisin farceur : si ça ne laisse la possibilité que de me mettre de la musique à mon insu à la limite c'est pas très grave, mais je ne voudrait pas qu'on puisse venir fouiner dans mon Mac via _la passerelle ouverte par le bluetooth…_


----------

